# 1961 Ariens Model 10ML35



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Last Night I was lucky enough to join the 10ML35 club! I picked up this all original beauty. It really doesn't need anything done to it besides a wax job to clean off some surface dust/dirt, and maybe an oil change.

I'll be sure to post a video of it running this weekend. I think my machine falls right between SteelyTim's and Scot's, I will post serial numbers in Scot's thread.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah!!! You got it!!! Congrats man, that baby is spotless! Very jealous!!!


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Yeah!!! You got it!!! Congrats man, that baby is spotless! Very jealous!!!


Thanks Ray! I am super pumped about it and can't wait for some snow. This will be my go to machine for smaller storms, I'll use my 10,000 series for any larger accumulations we get.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*New machine*

Congrats on the new machine. I know got some snow on the roof due to having a Lauson engine on it. I've got a 7 hp one off a blower I scrapped last year and it's got to be 60+ yrs old. One good thing on it though is every Tecumseh part I got for it fit and worked.

Well done.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

WOW what a beauty! I wish mine looked half as good!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, PM me your email address if you'd like a copy of the Ariens manual. Already scanned it in for Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome! very cool..
A few weeks ago I had *never* seen a single photo or diagram of a 10M-L35,
now they are coming out of the woodwork! 

Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> WOW what a beauty! I wish mine looked half as good!


Thanks Tim. It really is in great shape. I think the only part I may need to update is the muffler as it's pretty loud, but that could just be the Lauson engine. Either way it wouldn't hurt if I can find an older reproduction muffler for this vintage machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like they hadn't invented muiti-grade motor oil yet based upon the oil recommendations. Good old Quaker State SuperBlend in those green/white and gold cans !


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, I have some 5w 30 that will be going in before I start it up again.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is a video of my first test run after an oil change and some fresh gas.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

nice find. now, isn't that better than buying a tinny product, made in a communist country, by Chinese slave labor ?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> nice find. now, isn't that better than buying a tinny product, made in a communist country, by Chinese slave labor ?


Yeah, but my lady friend loves her Path Pro. I don't think a 50 year old heavy blower is on her bucket list of things to HAVE.

Sad that we have sold out our jobs to off shore no name company's.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ryan, I can't believe the condition of that baby. I totally agree with you on the usage, if it was used 5 times I would be surprised. The inside of the housing and chute looked untouched! I wouldn't do a think to it cosmetically, it's perfect as is!


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Ryan, I can't believe the condition of that baby. I totally agree with you on the usage, if it was used 5 times I would be surprised. The inside of the housing and chute looked untouched! I wouldn't do a think to it cosmetically, it's perfect as is!


Thanks Ray. It really is in amazing condition. I posted it on Twitter and Ariens contacted me asking about its history. They asked because of the condition, if it was passed down from family through generations. I told them unfortunately not but that it was my plan to do so.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice machine. Yes they made those older snowblowers stoutly. I have an 18 year old machine and a now 41 year old Gilson made Montgomery Ward 8/26. Its repowered now since the original engine need lots of work to run reliably. I diagnosis worh valve guides and needed a whole gasket kit since it leaked oil. But it sure looked nice once I restored it. I do like the blower and it works really well now


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Gusto. You just can't beat these older machines for quality.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice find, keep it of those rocks


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

69ariens said:


> Nice find, keep it of those rocks


Thanks 69ariens. Yes I need to adjust the skids and raise the scraperbar a bit.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was able to spend some time with my new machine this afternoon so I took some closeups of the original decals. I thought it would help anyone here like Ray who made have some older machines and would like to possibly get some replica's made in the future.

*Chute*









*Lauson Engine and Horsepower*









*Ariens Sno Thro*









*Clutch*









*Caution on Heater Box*


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Amazing condition, nice find!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Ryan cool idea, thanks! What are the dimensions of that heater box decal? I may look into having one made up. 
And Ken! Good to see you back. Been a few '61-62 Ariens machines popping up here and I was wondering when you were going comment! Scot has another thread going for his '62 3.5 hp.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Hey Ryan cool idea, thanks! What are the dimensions of that heater box decal? I may look into having one made up.
> And Ken! Good to see you back. Been a few '61-62 Ariens machines popping up here and I was wondering when you were going comment! Scot has another thread going for his '62 3.5 hp.


Hi Ray,

I will get you the dimensions later today and post them this evening. Nate from clickitandstickit.com should be able to create that easily.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey Ray,

The caution sticker dimensions are 1 and 1/2 inches high by 4 inches wide. Hope that helps.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's some that are close for the engine

Reproduction Lawn Mower Decals - Tecumseh - Vintage Reproductions

And here's your clutch one 

Ariens 1965-1974 10000 & 910000 Series Caution Engage Shift Decal - Vintage Reproductions


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Tim. 

Our 1961 Lauson/Tecumseh decal is a bit different, and was likely only used 1 year. I contacted Nate from clickitandstick.com and provided him some closeup pictures, he has notified me that he will be able to make some exact replica's if anyone else is interested.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I might be. I'm kind of at a crossroads as to what to do with mine. As I just got it a month ago and the fact that it's in pretty rough shape (comparatively anyway), I'm not sure whether to just clean it up as best I can as it is, or go the full monte on it.

If I do opt for a full restoration, this sucker will be drained of fuel and sit in my finished basement on display. Just because I'm a snowblower geek


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

nice little blower


----------

